# The Caudacity! Mayo Chick Told Police She's A 'thoroughbred, White Girl' To Avoid Jail.



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 9, 2018)

*It didn't work this time tho…..*

*A woman told police she's a 'thoroughbred, white girl' as she tried to avoid jail for DUI*

South Carolina police say a woman who sped through a stop sign and was slurring her words allegedly used her race, intelligence and cleanliness as reasons she didn't belong in jail.

Lauren Elizabeth Cutshaw, 32, was charged with a number offenses, including drunken driving, speeding and marijuana possession, after an early Saturday traffic stop in Bluffton, South Carolina.

Police say a Breathalyzer test showed Cutshaw's blood-alcohol level at 0.18 percent. A person is considered impaired if their BAC is .08 percent or higher, according to South Carolina law.
During the course of the arrest, Cutshaw gave a number of reasons why she shouldn't be jailed, some of which were used as evidence of her intoxication, according to police records obtained by the Associated Press and the Island Packet.

Among the statements Cutshaw made to police:

She is a "very clean, thoroughbred, white girl."
She was a cheerleader and in a sorority.
Her partner is a police officer.
She had good grades, was in the National Honor Society and graduated from a "high accredited university."

At the police station, Cutshaw allegedly used her race and cleanliness as a reason she didn't belong in jail. An officer, who was also white, questioned why that would matter.

Cutshaw reportedly replied, "You're a cop, you should know what that means." She also said the officer should know her meaning "based on the people that come in this room."

A dashcam video of the arrest shows Cutshaw begging not to be jailed and calling herself a "pretty girl," according to the New York Post. In the video she also expressed worry that the arrest would "ruin her career.”

Cutshaw told police she drank two glasses of wine. When asked how full the glasses of wine were, she reportedly replied, "I mean I was celebrating my birthday."

During the arrest, police say they also found marijuana and rolling papers in her car, and Cutshaw admitted she "may have" smoked earlier.

*Lady Mayo (pictured below)  is wearing this season's Correctional Facility Couture in the color Pumpkin Spice.  Uggs and Starbucks Latter not included. 
*


>


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Aug 9, 2018)

I wish there was a video. Lol

Wait the post said there was dash cam footage. Did they not release the video?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 9, 2018)

I can only image what the ugly thoroughbreds look like in their mugshots if this is their version of pretty.


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 9, 2018)

She looka like Faces of Meth—The Early Years.


----------



## frida1980 (Aug 9, 2018)

32 years old and she’s talking about high school. 

When white privilege fails!


----------



## Shula (Aug 10, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> I can only image what the ugly thoroughbreds look like in their mugshots if this is their version of pretty.



"The American Racist White" is the most confounding and delusional and what the what?!!! example of mankind in existence. They continue to hold themselves up as superior and go to extraordinary lengths to brainwash themselves to believe that nonsense when all the evidence around them says otherwise. I'll never understand them and I've really stopped trying. They are no different than these crazy cults that surface in the news from time to time.

I mean who in the heck compares themselves to a freaking horse/thoroughbred?!! Girl, if you don't get in your little Ford Fusion and drive off a cliff somewhere. *Disclaimer: No shade to Ford Fusion owners.


----------



## Kalani (Aug 10, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> I wish there was a video. Lol
> 
> Wait the post said there was dash cam footage. Did they not release the video?



They just aired this story on my morning news station  complete with the video, lol. Let me see if I can link it.

ETA: No luck, apparently the video went viral but when I try to open it it says its restricted.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 10, 2018)

Pretty huh...


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm sure she's used to getting away with this so why should this time be any different, yet, it is.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 10, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> I'm sure she's used to getting away with this so why should this time be any different, yet, it is.




Don't count your chickens before they're hatched...  she's still a white woman!  That white woman who put that black girl's toothbrush up her anus is still walking around free!


----------



## Kalani (Aug 10, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Lady Mayo (pictured below)  is wearing this season's Correctional Facility Couture in the color Pumpkin Spice.  Uggs and Starbucks Latter not included. *


----------



## rayne (Aug 10, 2018)

I found a video. Those white tears


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 10, 2018)

rayne said:


> I found a video. Those white tears


----------



## nysister (Aug 11, 2018)

Clean? She looks like your classic methhead.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 11, 2018)

rayne said:


> I found a video. Those white tears


As a rule, I don't feel sorry for cops. But watching that video, I suddenly felt some empathy. I mean, mess has got to be annoying after a while. Dealing with annoying or belligerent drunk people all the time, I'd be exasperated.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Aug 11, 2018)

Well, she tried it, but honestly I woulda said anything to not be arrested, too!

I’m a good girl. 
My Grandma is a deaconess.
I can make bread from scratch.
I never step on the cracks in the sidewalk because I love my mother.
One time I found a wallet and returned it.  It didn’t have money in it, but my boyfriend was grateful anyway.
I brush and floss regularly.  Well, mostly.  I haven’t had a cavity since 8th grade...


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 12, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Well, she tried it, but honestly I woulda said anything to not be arrested, too!
> 
> I’m a good girl.
> My Grandma is a deaconess.
> ...


If I was a cop and someone did that to me then I would definitely arrest them. 

Don't do the crime if you can't do the time. However, if you want a slight chance of not being arrested, be humble and ask just one time for a warning before I make the arrest. That woman in the video sounds like she needed to at least be arrested so that she can sleep off her foolishness in safety.


----------

